# Johnnyopolis Late Summer Holiday 9th - 19th September :)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let you all know that I am off from 5.30 tonight and will be returning on the 19th September at 9am. 

If you need any help with orders etc Adrian will be on hand (Mr Marine on the forum) to help where he can. 

Have fun guys and be good :wave: 

Johnny


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope you have a good holiday :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another holiday ..... ( you'll be catching up with me soon )


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Next time fill in a holiday request please ! 

- He's a one "help where he can" !!!!

He can.

He rocks !


Mr Marine

Be gentle with me guys - 600 odd emails from Monday will be hitting my inbox so bear with me ! - But I can't wait !!!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

Have a good holiday Johnny


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lucky you, not long now - happy holiday Johnny and have a good one:wave:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Have a good one Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Not another holiday!


----------

